# how to kill ground moles



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ok snows off and I see where the moles have had lots of fun over the winter ,IS THERE a sure way to kill them off?? there around my pond grass.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Kill off thier food source, mainly grubs. I was told be an Ohio state extension agent that it is implossible to kill off all the moles, but I have fun trying with a weiner dog and a 12 gauge. They do most of their work between 1 and 3pm, watch for the ground to move and blast them. They are slow so you don't have to lead them much. I also use the spring style traps over their runs. I usually get 10-12 each year. The stuff they sell in the box stores works such as grub x, but you have to keep reapplying it. The extension agent told me they could travel up to 80 feet in a day and once they have established tunnels you would be amazed at how fast they can go through their tunnels. They make a propane deal that fills the runs with propane and then you blow them up, but it will make a mess of your yard other than what the moles do. Good luck.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree with the extension agent.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I want to know how you get 10 to 12 each year with the trap. We have them something bad and I only get 1 to 3 a year with the traps. I put out bug killer cause they eat more than just grubs but there are still so many?????
HELP!


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

put moth balls in their holes it will run them off.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Roll or flatten their runs in the afternoon. 

Wait till the following afternoon and go outside with a couple of beers and pitchfork. Stand quietly while watching for the ground to push up from the mole trying to repair the run. Set beer down and stab ground with pitchfork.

Kinda like still hunting. Repeat as necessary and don't stick your foot.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Get a cat.lol It worked for us. It can get quite expensive trying to get rid of moles. The bait is pretty pricy too.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Buzzing Byrd had the quote of the day, made my day anyway - 
"They are slow so you don't have to lead them much."


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Feed mills sell a smoke bomb that you can put down the holes and cover all the openings that will kill them. I stopped trying, I just wait for the grass to grow and I don't see the mess anymore.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> ok snows off and I see where the moles have had lots of fun over the winter ,IS THERE a sure way to kill them off?? there around my pond grass.


This HAS to be fun !


----------



## 926bill (Aug 15, 2009)

[email protected] Wow. After you use the bunker buster you can spend 10grand on a landscaper lol.

BC


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

get a five prong pitch fork watch the the grass moveing up and give it a good jab.If you don't hear it scream do it again you missed.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

We used to live in a place with a yard that was always full of those dudes. I've had success with a 6-prong trap, a .22 rifle, a cat, a pitchfork and a water hose, in various combinations. That rodenator looks fun and effective, but I'd be careful about where I used it. Some pesticides can affect your yard's earthworm population. Had the best results with the trap, and even taught my 3 year old daughter how to use it (with my supervision, of course). Just need to experiment with it a little to get it figured out.

andesangler


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I've had great results from smoke bombs.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

kill the grubs you kill the moles!


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Primary food source for moles is earthworms. Killing the grubs is a good idea for your lawn, but won't eliminate the moles. Neither will moth balls, water, etc. Most people assume this stuff works because the moles disappear after using them for awhile--but all that's happened is they go deep, where they spend most of their time to escape the heat and cold of summer and winter and they come back later. About the only thing that does work is traps. The old Victor spike traps were good, but they changed the design and shortened the spikes, so not so good any more. I use this trap now--works well, fast, etc. The key is finding the active run in the network, which isn't hard in the spring. They're pricey, but they work and last forever. I've seen them at local feed mills, garden stores and hardware stores for about the same price; bought mine at Ed's Feed and Seed in Cincy a few years back. I put two out when needed and usually get the moles overnight. 

http://www.themoletrap.com/


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

FIRST OFF - do you have "moles" or "voles".......??

BIG difference! Moles (as stated above) eat earthworms and grubs.......kill the grubs and you'll be good.

VOLES - these little bastards eat the roots of your flowers and plants and are a real pain to get rid of! I am very edjimacated on these things because I had a stint with them last year.......haha.

We called in an exterminator - who said for $350 and 5 treatments, they could probably get them all but couldn't guarantee it. WTH?? So I did my research - and found mouse traps, cardboard boxes and peanut butter (chunky) works the best.

Place the trap with PB on it near one of their tunnels - then place the cardboard box over it - so no other animals get to it.......and check every day. Sometimes takes a day, sometimes more........but keep doing this and have several traps out at the same time at the various tunnel locations. Mostly in the flower beds - in the mulch.

Remember this is for VOLES............


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

i' am telling you if you use moth balls they will be gone.put moth balls in their holes you won't have them for long.thats the cheepest way to take care of them.THIS IS NOT A JOKE.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Scotts grubex!! My neighborhood is infested with moles. my dad owning a lawn care buisness for 20+ told me kill the grunbs and you will be good. Neighbors all did the mole traps, moth balls and pitch forks. I used grub ex applied it two times. Once in the spring and once halfway through the summer. Neighbors still all had moles I did not


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Come to think of it, when I used the smoke bombs I started using the Grubex. I still use the Grubex. Never had a mole problem again. Good point AC ESS.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

That Rodenator would work on those rodents hiding in the caves of Tora Bora!


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Grub ex to get rid of moles is a joke, but every lawn company will tell you that grub ex is the answer. Why? Because they sell alot of grub ex that way$$$ Don't believe the hype.

Moles eat earthworms. Unless you have bluegrass (usually sod) grubs do not hurt your lawn. They do not eat fescue (generally). So, lawn companies trick many into putting down poison on their lawn when it is unnecessary. Brilliant

I have had the best luck with my shotgun, the traps work well, some people put a hose in their tunnel to flush them out. I heard this can work, but it has not worked for me.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Treebass227 said:


> Grub ex to get rid of moles is a joke, but every lawn company will tell you that grub ex is the answer. Why? Because they sell alot of grub ex that way$$$ Don't believe the hype.
> 
> Moles eat earthworms. Unless you have bluegrass (usually sod) grubs do not hurt your lawn. They do not eat fescue (generally). So, lawn companies trick many into putting down poison on their lawn when it is unnecessary. Brilliant
> 
> I have had the best luck with my shotgun, the traps work well, some people put a hose in their tunnel to flush them out. I heard this can work, but it has not worked for me.



I dont want to sit here and argue how to kill moles. I have used grubex and it did the trick for me in my yard. 
Yes moles eat worms and other small invertebrates (ie grubs) so if you can eliminate their food source you eliminate them.
If you can sit in your yard and use a hose to flood out the mole or live outside city limits and shoot a shotgun into your yard and that works for you and your yard great.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Like said before get a cat.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Who's arguing? I worked for Scott's for awhile. I know what they are up to. Maybe it worked for you, hooray. I think some other factor came into play that may not have been accounted for (my opinion). 

This site is for fishermen, assuming that fishermen are interested in preserving our waters, they would probably like to know that the toxins that Scott's is pushing may be unnecessary and detrimental. I'm sure that we realize by now that the poison ends up in our waterways. What does grub ex do to fish? That is a good question. I will go out on a limb to say it is probably not good for our aquatic species.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

get a couple of outdoor cats as said before, a female cat will dessimate a population of moles, mice and anything else crawling around your yard and house.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

For both moles and voles, I use a 1/4 stick of Juicy Fruit gum, pushed into the hole/tunnel. The rodents eat some of it and can not digest it, they die and become cheap fertilizer. The first time I tried it, I did not think it would work, but it did. Moth balls drive the rodents away, but do not kill them.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Talk to ezbite - he may want to hone up his frog gigging technique before frog season arrives.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> get a couple of outdoor cats as said before, a female cat will dessimate a population of moles, mice and anything else crawling around your yard and house.


Also rabbits, chipmunks, songbirds (and non singers). Plus you have the added enjoyment of them fighting, breeding and crapping all over the place!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Seaturd said:


> Also rabbits, chipmunks, songbirds (and non singers). Plus you have the added enjoyment of them fighting, breeding and crapping all over the place!


two females wont usually fight and as long as you take bob barkers advice, they wont breed either. as for the other stuff, you are dead on.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the info theres threee stray cats in my barn but I still have moles. and I don;t feed them.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

*Wonder if these are good for septic systems too ? 

Clogged down spouts ?

Shower drains ?

Could be the new propane powered version of the Leatherman tool !*

I want one !


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXY8Fj0OE-Y[/ame]


----------

